# 272 cam vs 276



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

I was going to order a shrick 276 but the store is sold out. They offered me shrick 272. They also said my car (ABA/Digihead) will produce better performance with a 272. They say Digi does not provide enough Fuel for a 276 cam. What should I do?
Should I buy the 272 or call up another shop for 276 cam. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (kickster)*

I asked for a 276 ar another shop....and they told me the same thing about the 272 vs the 276 he had them both in stock. but my car is a CIS-E.....I'm thinking either it's true or no one really has the 276's layin' around


----------



## joe_ZX6 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (kickster)*

get a neuspeed 276 there good quality........goto http://www.vwaftermarket.com and pick one up for 200 bucks


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (joe_ZX6)*

after talking to several tuners including tt. I decided to get a 272 cam. It seems digi injectors can not supply the 276 with enough fuel.


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (kickster)*

Very interesting. I woder how much of a jump in performance the 276 has over the 272.


----------



## FeeDub (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (citat3962)*

would using a chip such as a CSW or AMS bump up the fuel output from the injectors? or are they limited by their design?
im looking into a cam too, and wonder if 276 is too extreme for a digi2


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (kickster)*

you shouldn't have any fuel issues if you have the AMS chip w/the 276 cam.
I used to have the Schrick 272 with my stock 1.8L. (it was just okay)
I've had no regrets with the 276. The 272 only made me want to go bigger.
Just read my signature


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (Digiracer)*

Yup, I hear that!
I just installed a TT 268 and while its nice, it only nice enough to let me know how easy it is to get a few extra horses and now I wish I had gotten the 272 instead!
*sigh*
I guess this is a problem that we will always have....never enough power........
damned car addictions!


----------



## BuZnEE (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (HiJinx)*

why did you go with neuspeed instead of techtonics tuning, the tt 276 cam is like 200$


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (BuZnEE)*

Not all 276's are created equal
The Neuspeed 276 was $230 when i bought it about 2 years ago.
It's identical to the Schrick with a hair more lift at .453 vs .452 for the Schrick.
Why would you want the Techtonics 276 cam, it has only .449 lift?
I wanted the one with the most lift. The Schrick was way more $ at the time anyway.


----------



## BuZnEE (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (Digiracer)*

how is it for you though.... Tell me about the gains and the power band and how the idle is and stuff.


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (BuZnEE)*

It has a nice broad powerband. Plenty of torque everywhere. 
My WHP peaked @ 5000- 5100ish but did not taper off till 6000+ rpm.
Pulls strong to 6k easily in any gear except 5th (mine is a .80)
The idle can be rough at times.
I have raised the idle to 1,000 rpm to help smooth it out. 
It's not entirely the cams fault because, I have a lighter flywheel. (7.5ibs)
The car is unbeatable @ 4,000 rpm, it pulls very hard.


----------



## BastardBunny (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (Digiracer)*

Hey digiracer,, curious about your choice of tranny. You seem to race your car, and was wondering if you ever wanted to switch trannies for longer gears. I know cars that should have longer gears are usually turbo'd to get less lag and more pulling time, but the 4k i find is VERY SHORT. 
I am possibly getting a shrick cam here soon too to add to my list of stuff, and although its not going to be race car, i plan to take it to the 1320 and the autocross a few times for fun, and well, tranny does matter.
What are your experiences with it? ( if i do keep it, i do want to swap out 5th gear.. i've heard to go with the diesel gear because its the longest, is this true?)
Anyways, hope you get the post, and thanks in advance if you reply.
Quinn


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (BastardBunny)*

I am using an AUG tranny, I think it is same tranny as Digiracer. The ratios are fine except for 2nd gear. The drop from first to second is huge.


----------



## BuZnEE (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (kickster)*

what type of tranny does the gti 8v from 86 come with? is it different then the golf tranny from that year?


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (kickster)*

Bump the fuel pressure, then you'll supply enough fuel.
Either use an adjustable reg, or if the pump is the bottle neck, then throw in a higher pressure pump.
Also, the 280 assy, is a better choice, or so I hear, they apparently make one for hydro cars too.


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (BastardBunny)*

I used to have the AUG but have recently switched to a 4K.
I like it alot more, the car feels quicker in all gears.
This tranny is geared for performance.
The ring & pinion is a 3.94 in the 4K vs 3.67 for the AUG.
The 2nd gear is perfect with the 4K (you don't see a huge rev drop from 1st - 2nd)
I had a .80 5th gear set installed for lower revs on the freeway & I'm very happy with this setup. 
I can cruise at 75mph only taching 3,500 rpm. (w/185 60 14's Dunlops)
If I was going to boost my car, I would use a wide ratio tranny but for road racing or drag racing, this is a better setup IMO.
The deisel gear you are referring to, is either a .71 or .75 which in my opinion are too tall for an all motor car. (it would bog like hell with my cam)
If you were on boost it would be another story.


----------



## BastardBunny (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (Digiracer)*

I agree with you, the 4k is very performance based, the car is quick in every gear, ,, but i hate driving on the highway when its past half way to redline, and i am only goign the speedlimit. I would like to drop the RPM to around 2500-2600 doing 100, but i don't think thats possible, i would like to see at least 110 KM/h at or below 3 grand.
Is that possible?
Right now, as you probably know, doing 90 km/h is doing 3 grand, and 100 around 3400-3500.
Its just an older car,, i feel bad keeping those speeds for long times..







Poor VW...
Quinn


----------



## euroscene (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (BastardBunny)*

the difference is 4.
276 - 272 = 4 
hope i cleared this up


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (euroscene17)*

dont trust a cam specs based on its number. Find out the entire details. TTtuning.com i think spec'd out their cam profiles. One mans 276 might not be a true 276.
Anyhoo. Squeeze your FPR up some for some more fuel. You can tweak the VAF too. If you wanna get really ghetto, use one of those 16V enrichment devices to squeeze even more fuel at WOT/topend.


----------



## RavenGTi (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (mrkrad)*

they use either the cold start or the DPR, neither of which are on digifant 2


----------



## euroscene (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (RavenGTi)*

the difference is still 4


----------



## IN NEED OF VW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (euroscene17)*

i'm considering a cam for my 2.0L 8v CIS-E engine..... I did the 2.0L swap and it's too torquey with NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo high end power.... now i know this thread deals with digifant but a quick question... which supplies more fuel... digifant or CIS-E... i ask because some people have recomended i go with the 276 cam but it would seem to me that if digifant can't supply enough fuel that CIS-E would be able to either. but correct me if i'm worng (doesn't matter cause i'm probobally goin 272 anyway)
Ross


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (IN NEED OF VW)*

if you wait a aliitle I will sell you my 272


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (IN NEED OF VW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i'm considering a cam for my 2.0L 8v CIS-E engine..... I did the 2.0L swap and it's too torquey with NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo high end power.... now i know this thread deals with digifant but a quick question... which supplies more fuel... digifant or CIS-E... i ask because some people have recomended i go with the 276 cam but it would seem to me that if digifant can't supply enough fuel that CIS-E would be able to either. but correct me if i'm worng (doesn't matter cause i'm probobally goin 272 anyway)

Ross[HR][/HR]​I know people running 288's with CiS and they're getting more then enough fuel. I think you should go with 288's, they're still pretty mild(if you have a mech head).
Do they make 288's for hydro?


----------



## dlpjedi (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: 272 cam vs 276 (kickster)*

i have a schrick 276 solid lifter cam in my 1.8JH. Amazing topend power ban. A little less low end than stock, but just rev it! I currently have the stock cam in as I had to take my car through Aircare (emissions test for those who don't know). almost time to throw the scrick back in!


----------

